# Just had to check out the Schwinn section of the Cabe



## dan d (Jan 5, 2011)

I heard on the other forum we have a schwinn Section here, I had to check it out !

I've been a member at the "other forum" since 2006, had the same user name.

Off to check this place out ! 
Dan


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome Dan! I hope you like what you see.


----------



## Classicriders (Jan 5, 2011)

So the Schwinn forum in ALL CAPS?  There will be NO living this down,


----------



## J.C. (Jan 5, 2011)

*the schwinn section has to be in all caps, because all other makes look up to us....i mean, schwinns*


----------



## Classicriders (Jan 6, 2011)

See what I mean people???


----------



## lucha_mike (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm here from the other forum too. I registered here a while back, but expect to be spending more and more time in here now.


----------



## Mybluevw (Jan 6, 2011)

J.C. said:


> *the schwinn section has to be in all caps, because all other makes look up to us....i mean, schwinns*




I thought maybe it was because the Schwinners like to yell about their superior bikes 

Glad to see some of the the schwinn forum folks here, should bring some of the knowledge to this forum (hopefully without the drama)


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks Scott!


----------



## dan d (Jan 6, 2011)

sm2501 said:


> Welcome Dan! I hope you like what you see.




Yes I do !  

Quote: "Glad to see some of the the schwinn forum folks here, should bring some of the knowledge to this forum (hopefully without the drama)"

I left the PAC schwinn forum a while back because of all "the drama"
I'm pretty mello, was (still am) a member there since 2006. I've been restoring (playing with) schwinns since 1997. 

Dan


----------

